# buffed-PC Level 6



## eroha (14. Oktober 2010)

*Hi Leute und zwar ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wann der neue Buffed PC Level 6 raus kommt .	Mfg
*


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2010)

_Das wissen wir nicht - da solltest du vllt eine Mail an ZAM o.ä schreiben._


----------



## SirTalas (16. Oktober 2010)

So kurz vor Weihnachten wäre natürlich ne Klasse Zeit für Geschenke dieser Art :-))


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist der neue lvl 6 PC da ^^

Macht nen guten Eindruck mit der Top Ausstattung, nur 700 Euro is immer noch viel Geld.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ein vergleichbarer PC bei Alternate, wo nicht Buffed drauf steht ist günstiger, sogar mit größerer Festplatte und schnellerer CPU. Hier muss man wieder nur den Namen bezahlen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ein vergleichbarer PC bei Alternate, wo nicht Buffed drauf steht ist günstiger, sogar mit größerer Festplatte und schnellerer CPU. Hier muss man wieder nur den Namen bezahlen.



Genau das meinte ich schon im Zusammenstellungs Forum.  Natürlich wurde ich nur geflamt deswegen....


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Mach dir nichts daraus. Stehe über den Dingen  Die wissen es halt nicht besser.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Buffed PC ist haltso, wenn klein Kevin neuen Rechner möchte und Eltern sagen, aber nur so fertig Ding.

Guck mal hab da was von meinem Forum, dass ist voll in Ordnung. Oh ok lass sehen. *Drüber guck und eh nix blick* k, kauf den.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Oktober 2010)

Bitte? Zeig mir einen Fertigrechner bei Alternate mit ansatzweise der selben Qualität für 700 Euro.


----------



## Vesber (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus.

Weiss zufällig jemand wie das bei Alternate mit vorinstallierter Software aussieht? Bekommt man da ein blankes System (mit OS + Treibern) oder ist da Datenmüll a la Ashampoo Software oder Norton drauf?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Bitte? Zeig mir einen Fertigrechner bei Alternate mit ansatzweise der selben Qualität für 700 Euro.


Kannst du selber suchen. Wenn du gut bist schaffst du das unter einer Minute.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Weiss zufällig jemand wie das bei Alternate mit vorinstallierter Software aussieht? Bekommt man da ein blankes System (mit OS + Treibern) oder ist da Datenmüll a la Ashampoo Software oder Norton drauf?
> 
> Danke im voraus!


Soweit ich weiß kloppen sie dir auf Wunsch nur Win7 64 bit drauf, aber von Programmen hab ich da nix gelesen.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Weiss zufällig jemand wie das bei Alternate mit vorinstallierter Software aussieht? Bekommt man da ein blankes System (mit OS + Treibern) oder ist da Datenmüll a la Ashampoo Software oder Norton drauf?
> 
> Danke im voraus!



Ich denke du kennst es von Aldi Rechnern. Die installieren die Software! nicht Müll 

Darin enthalten ist halt das Os mit ich denke mal allen Windows Updates. Nix mit OEM billig Crap Platzverschwendungs Software.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mmh...also ich find bei Alternate auch keinen anderen Rechner, der trotz vergleichbarer Hardware und günstigeren Preis sogar noch eine bessere CPU hätte. Es gibt einen für 699 mit 5770 und 945er AMD.
Sonst seh ich da nichts. Meiner Meinung nach geht der Buffed-PC absolut in Ordnung. Da ist ja auch nicht irgendwas drin, sondern vernünftige Teile.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch positiv überrascht und man kann den Rechner Leuten, die partou nicht zusammen bauen wollen oder zusammen stellen wollen sehr gut empfehlen! 



Käpt schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich schon im Zusammenstellungs Forum. Natürlich wurde ich nur geflamt deswegen....



was das Zusammenstellungs Forum?


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich bin auch positiv überrascht und man kann den Rechner Leuten, die partou nicht zusammen bauen wollen oder zusammen stellen wollen sehr gut empfehlen!
> 
> 
> 
> was das Zusammenstellungs Forum?



Er meint Kyragans Zusammenstellungsthread in dem ich geschrieben hab, dass der buffedpc für den Preis, bei einem von Alternate zusammengebauten PC eigentlich supi ist. Möglicherweise habe ich dabei den sachlichen Ton etwas verfehlt aber nunja es ist ja die Wahrheit.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie es auch sei! P/L finde ich schlecht bei diesen Buffed Pc´s.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Er meint Kyragans Zusammenstellungsthread in dem ich geschrieben hab, dass der buffedpc für den Preis, bei einem von Alternate zusammengebauten PC eigentlich supi ist. Möglicherweise habe ich dabei den sachlichen Ton etwas verfehlt aber nunja es ist ja die Wahrheit.



Naja wenn man das als flame bezeichnet!? 

Was'n da fürn Board verbaut (ihr erkennt das doch bestimmt sofort am Bild!?)? "Stören" tut mich eigentlich nur das NT würd selbst im Moment kein bequiet verbauen!



Käpt schrieb:


> Wie es auch sei! P/L finde ich schlecht bei diesen Buffed Pc´s.



Jein für einen Fertig PC war das immer schon ein guter Rechner! Mit selber zusammen stellen kommt man immer nen bisschen besser weg, aber die Level 6 Version hat ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis da kommt man kaum besser bei weg wenn man selber zusammen stellt!


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja wenn man das als flame bezeichnet!?
> 
> Was'n da fürn Board verbaut (ihr erkennt das doch bestimmt sofort am Bild!?)? "Stören" tut mich eigentlich nur das NT würd selbst im Moment kein bequiet verbauen!
> 
> ...



Vorallem weil der Zusammenbau der bei Alternate 80 Euro kostet (inkl Kabelmanagment etc.) dabei ist.
Mainboard ist nach kurzem recherchieren meinerseits: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (bzw sieht es genauso aus)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wie es auch sei! P/L finde ich schlecht bei diesen Buffed Pc´s.



Dann bau mir bitte einen gleichwertigen Rechner aus Einzelteile zusammen bei Alternate und wir werden sehen, wo du preislich landest. Die 70 Euro, die Alternate für den Zusammenbau verlangt, müssen selbstverständlich mit berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

*Zur Software-Frage:
*
Im Gegensatz zu einem anderem gängigen Hardwareversand (*spart sich heute die Flames*) installiert Alternate die Software automatisch, wenn du das Zusammenbauen kaufst. Zur Software zählt:
- Das Windows, dass du bestellt hast (inkl. aktuellester Patches)
- Sämtliche Treiber für die verbaute Hardware


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ruhe du Flamer 

Edit:

Also, wenn ich bei Alternate nur die billigste Grütze in den Korb haue, die einigermaßen vergleichbar ist, dann komme ich inklusive Zusammenbau auf 660 Euro. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das eine oder andere Teil im Buffed-PC eher hochwertiger ist, als jene, die ich verwendet habe. Mein Netzteil war zum Beispiel kleiner. Ram und Karte habe ich die billigsten genommen, die auffindbar waren. Ich denke mal, damit ist das Gerücht, der PC hätte ein schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aus der Welt. Wenn Buffed ca. 30 Euro für das Zusammenstellen der Komponenten nimmt, dann ist das glaube ich nicht viel.

Von irgendwas müssen die auch leben. Schaut Zam an! Der arme Kerl sieht schon völlig verhungert aus.


----------



## Cookie Jar (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/buffed/Level_6_W7HP64/672898/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=buffed 799




http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/buffed/Level_6/672896/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=buffed 699




Hab ne frage zum Buffed Pc also wen ich mir die Variante für 699 euro hole is da dann ein Betriebssystem drauf oder nicht ? und wen ja welches ?


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Oktober 2010)

Steht doch da bei dem 699&#8364; PC€ 

Mehr Details:

Betriebssystem: ohne

Beim 799€ PC steht es groß oben drüber.

wer verkauft schon noch neue PC´s mit älteren Betriebssystemen als Win 7?

Das du noch den Einschaltknopf vom PC findest


----------



## Cookie Jar (21. Oktober 2010)

okay ty 




/closed


----------



## roguff (21. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Beitrag löschen, danke.


----------



## roguff (21. Oktober 2010)

Wieso wird nicht angegeben auf der Seite, was für ein Mainboard (genauer Hersteller und Typ), was für ein Arbeitsspeicher (Hersteller und Typ) und was genau für ein Netzteil (Hersteller und Typ)wurden verbaut ?
Teile welche aus meiner absolut wichtig sind für ein stabil laufendes System.
Und von wem wird die verwendete Grafikkarte zusammengestellt ? 
Von wem stammt die Festplatte ? 

Leistungszahlen sind gut und recht, aber man will doch als PC Kenner genauere Angaben haben, was wirklich drin steckt.

Alles Sachen die verschwiegen werden. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht ein Punkt skeptisch zu sein.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2010)

PC-Kenner bauen ihren PC meiner Meinung nach selbst.  Der Rest kauft Komplett-Ware. Was die Angaben betrifft, stimme ich aber zu. Keine Ahnung, warum da nichts bei steht. Also, dem Bild nach zu urteilen, steckt ein Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 drin und ein BeQuiet Pure Power. Der Ram scheint eher billiger Value zu sein, soweit man das erkennen kann. Grafikkarte lässt sich genauso wie Festplatte nicht wirklich beurteilen. Ich schätze einfach mal auf eine Samsung F3.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Zur Software-Frage:
> *
> Im Gegensatz zu einem anderem gängigen Hardwareversand (*spart sich heute die Flames*) installiert Alternate die Software automatisch, wenn du das Zusammenbauen kaufst. Zur Software zählt:
> - Das Windows, dass du bestellt hast (inkl. aktuellester Patches)
> - Sämtliche Treiber für die verbaute Hardware



Naja das ist für den "Laien" sicherlich hilfreich (obwohl es auch nicht schadet, wenn man weiß, wie man das System neu aufsetzt und wo man welche Treiber her bekommt) aber ich z.B. würde windows eh nochmal auf spielen, da ich die Partitionierung der Festplatte ganz gerne selber mache oder kann man das irgendwie angeben?


----------



## Crucial² (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe nur 1ne Festplatte in meinem PC, deswegen wurde ich da gar nicht erst gefragt. Kann mir aber gut Vorstellen dass du das angeben kannst. Im Internet gibts bei der Bestellung noch ein Kästchen mit "Anmerkung für unsere Techniker".


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Wieso wird nicht angegeben auf der Seite, was für ein Mainboard (genauer Hersteller und Typ), was für ein Arbeitsspeicher (Hersteller und Typ) und was genau für ein Netzteil (Hersteller und Typ)wurden verbaut ?
> Teile welche aus meiner absolut wichtig sind für ein stabil laufendes System.
> Und von wem wird die verwendete Grafikkarte zusammengestellt ?
> Von wem stammt die Festplatte ?
> ...



Mein Gott ey, man kanns aber auch übertreiben mit der Erbsenzählerei.

Die Komponenten sind bekannt und das jetzt alles totaler Billigschrott ist, glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Das netzteil von bequiet steht doch dabei... die genauen Werte der Ausstattung stehen auch dabei, und bei Alternate auf der Seite auch nochmal. Für 90% aller User reicht das vollkommen aus. Und dann kommt immer so ein "Wissenschaftler" daher und meint jeden Furz wissen zu müssen, obwohl der PC auch so tadellos funktionieren wird.

Mainboard, Netzteil, Graka, alle genauen technischen Werte sind aufgelistet, wo ist das Problem?



> Gehäuse
> 5,25 Zoll Schächte, extern6 Schächte3,5 Zoll Schächte, intern3 SchächteAbmessungen (BxHxT)202 mm x 440 mm x 455 mmNetzteil
> Leistung530 WProzessorBezeichnungAMD Athlon II X4 645 (3,1 GHz)Anzahl Prozessorkerne4Taktfrequenz3100 MHzCacheLevel 24x 512 kBBustaktFSB4000 MT/sSockelAM3Arbeitsspeicher
> Gesamtkapazität4096 MBAnzahl Module2TypSDRAM-DDR3StandardDDR3-1333maximal einbaubar16384 MBGrafik
> ...



Technik-Begeisterung ist gut und schön, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Habe nur 1ne Festplatte in meinem PC, deswegen wurde ich da gar nicht erst gefragt. Kann mir aber gut Vorstellen dass du das angeben kannst. Im Internet gibts bei der Bestellung noch ein Kästchen mit "Anmerkung für unsere Techniker".



Naja ich hab auch nur eine Festplatte und trotzdem 3 Partitionen (Laufwerke)! Was auch extrem wichtig ist! 



Konov schrieb:


> Mein Gott ey, man kanns aber auch übertreiben mit der Erbsenzählerei.
> 
> Die Komponenten sind bekannt und das jetzt alles totaler Billigschrott ist, glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Das netzteil von bequiet steht doch dabei... die genauen Werte der Ausstattung stehen auch dabei, und bei Alternate auf der Seite auch nochmal. Für 90% aller User reicht das vollkommen aus. Und dann kommt immer so ein "Wissenschaftler" daher und meint jeden Furz wissen zu müssen, obwohl der PC auch so tadellos funktionieren wird.
> 
> Mainboard, Netzteil, Graka, alle genauen technischen Werte sind aufgelistet, wo ist das Problem?



Nein das stimmt nicht! Auf einem Bild kann man erkennen, dass ein Bequiet verbaut ist! Stehen tut das nirgends! 

Außerdem fehlen wie schon bereits erwähnt Angaben zu dem Hersteller der Grafikkarte was vor allem in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung nicht selten sehr große Unterschiede macht! Zudem fehlt außer der Angabe der gesamten Größe Informationen zur Festplatte! Und die Größe sagt nicht sehr viel über die Platte aus! Auch sie kann ein Flaschenhals sein!

Ich glaub zwar auch nicht, dass hier billige Sachen verkauft werden aber eine Garantie haste nicht. Kannst dich nachher nicht beschweren!


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ich hab auch nur eine Festplatte und trotzdem 3 Partitionen (Laufwerke)! Was auch extrem wichtig ist!
> 
> 
> 
> Nein das stimmt nicht! Auf einem Bild kann man erkennen, dass ein Bequiet verbaut ist! Stehen tut das nirgends!



Lesen tut abhilfe!




> *Die Komponenten*
> Rechner aus Discountmärkten haben oft den Nachteil, dass zwar Prozessor und Festplatte attraktiv sind, an den restlichen Komponenten, wie Mainboard, Grafikkarte oder Netzteil, aber gespart wird. Dieses Manko hat der buffed-PC nicht, da ausschließlich hochwertige Teile zum Einsatz kommen. Der aktuelle Preis-Leistungs-Tipp unter den Grafikkarten heißt Geforce GTX 460 und darf auch in diesem PC nicht fehlen. Der verwendete AMD Athlon II X4 645 verfügt über vier CPU-Kerne (4x 3.100 MHz). Gekühlt wird dieser vom Cooler Master Hyper TX3, dessen Lüfter wir allerdings gegen den Be quiet Silent Wings Pure ausgetauscht haben, um einen niedrigen Geräuschpegel zu garantieren. 4 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher lassen auch keine Wünsche offen. Alle Komponenten werden im neuen Sharkoon-Gehäuse Rebel 9 Pro Economy verbaut. Bequem erreichbar: Das Gehäuse hat an der Oberseite zwei USB-Anschlüsse sowie Buchsen für einen Kopfhörer und ein Mikrofon.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Konov 

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass in deinem unterstrichenen Satz nicht ansatzweise vom Netzteil gesprochen wird. Dort wird erklärt, dass man den Coolermaster Hyper TX3 (das ist ein CPU Kühler) verbaut und darauf als Lüfter einen Be quiet Silent Wings Pure (das ist ein Lüfter) verbaut der Leiser ist als der Standardlüfter des TX3. Mit dem Netzteil hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun und dieses wird tatsächlich nicht erwähnt.

Und bei der GTX 460 ist es eben wirklich wichtig zu wissen in welchem Design die daherkommt, denn da gibt es große Unterschiede (gerade auch in der Lautstärke).


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Konov
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass in deinem unterstrichenen Satz nicht ansatzweise vom Netzteil gesprochen wird. Dort wird erklärt, dass man den Coolermaster Hyper TX3 (das ist ein CPU Kühler) verbaut und darauf als Lüfter einen Be quiet Silent Wings Pure (das ist ein Lüfter) verbaut der Leiser ist als der Standardlüfter des TX3. Mit dem Netzteil hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun und dieses wird tatsächlich nicht erwähnt.
> 
> Und bei der GTX 460 ist es eben wirklich wichtig zu wissen in welchem Design die daherkommt, denn da gibt es große Unterschiede (gerade auch in der Lautstärke).



Stimmt, ich hab mich vertan, ich dachte es ging um das Bequiet Teil.
Das ist doch aber im Text erwähnt.... ok es ist kein Netzteil, wenn es jetzt doch ums Netzteil ging, dann nehme ich meine Aussage zurück ^^

Dazu steht dort nur 530 W.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Alles Sachen die verschwiegen werden. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht ein Punkt skeptisch zu sein.



Uhm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man alle Hardwareteile bis ins Detail auf der Info-Seite auf alternate.de einsehen. Es gab also keinen Grund das in DEM Detail bei uns separat nochmal aufzuführen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man alle Hardwareteile bis ins Detail auf der Info-Seite auf alternate.de einsehen. Es gab also keinen Grund das in DEM Detail bei uns separat nochmal aufzuführen.



Das steht bei Alternate.

Alternate



> Gehäuse
> 5,25 Zoll Schächte, extern6 Schächte3,5 Zoll Schächte, intern3 SchächteAbmessungen (BxHxT)202 mm x 440 mm x 455 mm
> Netzteil
> Leistung530 W
> ...



Da stehen zwar die einzelnen technischen Deteils, aber bei keiner Komponente ist der Hersteller/Modell erwähnt. Einige Sachen konnte man zwar auf der buffed Seite bei den Bildunterschriften rausziehen, aber alleine aufgrund dieser obigen Angaben von Alternate könnte das alles verbaut sein


----------



## roguff (26. Oktober 2010)

ZAM:
Ich habe damit die Angaben auf der Alternate Seite gemeint. Nicht diejenige welche hier bei euch auf der Seite zu finden sind.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2010)

Der buffed-PC ist schon ok. Wenn man ein wenig Ahnung hat erkennt man auch was drinsteckt. Die Kiste wird ja auch von den Jungs von PCGH zusammengestellt, auf die ist in der Regel eigentlich verlass. Preislich muss es jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich sage einfach: Wenn man Alternate-Preise als Grundlage nimmt und dann den (wirklich sehr guten) Zusammenbau von Alternate berücksichtigt ist der Preis sehr fair. Natürlich bekommt mans als "Selbstbauset" bei mindfactory und Co. billiger, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Die Produktfotos sind auch sehr eindeutig, so dass klar erkennbar ist was da ist. Für nen Komplett-PC ists nen sehr transparentes Angebot. Frag mal, was Acer in seinen Schleudern so verbaut oder Packard Bell.


----------

